

Inline all the things (2014) - luu
http://normanmaurer.me/blog/2014/05/15/Inline-all-the-Things/

======
1971genocide
This information is interesting. does anyone have information similar to this
for the JavaScript V-8 engine. I know that function calls are cheap due to in-
lining but never knew that there were other things going on behind the scene.

